# Bí Quyết Cho Phòng Ngủ Có Hương Thơm Tự Nhiên



## Dungtran (3/9/19)

Phòng ngủ luôn là khu vực dùng cho việc thư giãn sau một ngày làm việc dài đầy áp lực. Thế nhưng căn phòng dễ chịu trong nhà nhất đâm ra trở nên khó chịu vô cùng khi lại thoang thoảng những mùi hương chẳng mấy thơm tho. Vậy đâu mới là cách khử mùi và đem lại mùi hương phòng ngủ hiệu quả?

Cùng tham khảo bài viết “Bí Quyết Cho Phòng Ngủ Có Hương Thơm Tự Nhiên”  bên dưới để đem lại hương thơm tự nhiên cho căn phòng bạn nhé!

*Thắp nến thơm*
Những cây nến thơm là cách vô cùng hiệu quả để khử mùi hôi và mang lại hương thơm hiệu quả mà không mất nhiều công thực hiện.
Bạn cứ chọn vài loại sáp thơm yêu thích sau đó đặt chúng vào phòng ngủ và thắp khi cần thiết, đảm bảo căn phòng sẽ có mùi hương cực dễ chịu. Nhưng lưu ý là chỉ nên thắp nên trước khi đi ngủ thôi nhé!






_Tận dụng vỏ cam để làm chân nên và tạo ra mùi hương cho căn phòng_​
Hoặc bạn cũng có thể tự chế nến thơm mang dấu ấn của riêng mình. không cần cầu kì hay sử dụng tinh dầu. Điều bạn nên có cần chuẩn bị là tìm mua sáp nến, bấc nên và một quả cam, thật đơn giản phải không nào? Và đơn giản hơn nữa là bạn cho sáp nến chảy vào trong nửa quả cam đã được cắt đôi và thắp nến lên là bạn đã có hương thơm của riêng mình và tỏa khắp căn phòng rồi.

*Thảo Dược*





​
Hãy chuẩn bị một nồi nước, vài lát chanh, cây hương thảo, lá bạc hà, sả…và đun sôi. Các loại cây này sẽ giúp bạn khử mùi phòng ngủ và giúp phòng có mùi hương dễ chịu sẽ giúp bạn dễ dàng ngủ ngon hơn

Ngoài ra bạn có thể sử dụng thảo dược khô, bằng cách phơi khô chúng. Bạn hãy sử dụng các loại cây, hoa khô có mùi thơm lâu như lavender, các loại vở cam, quýt chanh, bưởi, các loại cây thảo dược như lá bạc hà, sả…và đem phơi khô. Sau đó cho vào một chiếc bát đặt góc phòng nơi đón gió hoặc bạn có thể cho vào túi vải để chúng có thể tỏa mùi. Cách này có hiệu quả trong thời gian rất lâu và không cần phải thường xuyên thay đồi.
Đồng thời ban cũng có thể sử dụng nguyên liệu từ chanh, vỏ cam và rượi vodka. Bạn ngâm tất cả các loại trên vào một cái lọ rồi để chúng qua đêm, sau đó cho hỗn hợp vào bình xịt theo tỉ lệ 1:1 với nước. Khi phòng có mùi hôi, bạn có thể xịt chúng vào phòng là được. Nhưng cách này sẽ không để được lâu như cách trên và cách này thường được sử dụng để khử mùi và dọn vệ sinh nhà mới.

*Quế*





​
Dùng những thanh quế nhỏ buộc xunh quanh cây nến và mỗi khi phòng có mùi bạn chỉ cần đốt nến khoảng 5 phút hương thơm sẽ bay khắp phòng, không những khử được mùi còn giúp phòng có hương thơm dễ chịu hơn.

Ngoài ra, bạn cũng có thể sử dụng vài cây quế nhỏ và quả thông. Bỏ chúng trong một cái lọ thủy tinh và mở nắp ra. Hương thơm từ đó sẽ bay ra, khiến cho mùi hôi trong phòng biến mất và trả lại hương thơm từ mùi quế cho cả căn phòng.

*Trà*





​
Cách này vô cùng đơn giản và lại an toàn và hầu hết đa số gia đình đều có sẵn trong gian bếp nhà bạn, bạn hãy pha 1 cốc trà nóng và đặt trong phòng để tạo mùi hương cho căn phòng. Và bạn có thể tận dụng luôn bã trà để lại trong phòng vì trà có khả năng hút ẩm và hút mùi hôi cực kì hiệu quả.

*Chanh và muối biển*





​
Bạn hãy cắt đôi quả chanh và lấy hết phần lõi ra cho muối biển vào, bạn có thể đặt chúng trong góc phòng. Mùi hôi sẽ được muối biển hấp thụ hết và có mùi hương tự nhiên từ vỏ chanh tiết ra, làm căn phòng trở nên thoáng và hết mùi hôi nhanh chóng và hiệu quả.

Trên đây là 6 cách đơn giản, dễ thực hiện và nguyên liệu có thể tìm gặp được tất cả những của hàng và trong nhà bạn. Vì vậy, đừng ngại bỏ ra chút thời gian để hô biến căn phòng trở nên tươi mới, thoáng mát và có mùi hương đặc biệt. Đặc biệt, bạn cũng nên nhớ giữ gìn, giặt giũ thường xuyên chăn drap gối nệm nhà bạn để căn phòng không những thoáng mát mà còn sạch sẽ nữa nhé!

*TATANA*​


----------



## camcam86 (4/10/19)

hay quá,về nhà thực hiện luôn thôi


----------



## Crazis.vn (7/10/19)

bài viết rất hữu ích ạ!!!


----------

